# Is this a waste of time?



## Newbie777 (Feb 12, 2021)

Hello,

My last HbA1c result was done in Jan 2021, it was 102.

I started my low carb plan and stopped taking Glicizide around the 1st Feb, so will be looking at another HbA1c read around early May.

But I  will be seeing my GP in early March and wondering if it worth asking for the HbA1c to be done then and also later in May.
I realise that the HbA1c figure may not be too accurate but am hoping an indicator where it at least drops.

Also at the GP surgery I wanted to see if he can my check my kidneys, liver but importantly my Cholestrol due to the large fat/protein intake.

Has anyone done monthly HbA1c readings?

Or it is it a waste of time as Haemoglobin only stays for 3 months and the part measurement will not work?


----------



## Lucyr (Feb 12, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My last HbA1c result was done in Jan 2021, it was 102.
> 
> ...


I’d probably say it’s best not to get an a1c done after less than three months. Whilst it might have dropped a bit it will likely still be high because of the old high bgs, so it won’t tell you whether the new diet is enough or whether it would be best to add medication, and your GP may view it as “it’s still high so reccomend medication”. If you’re having other blood tests done anyway then doing an a1c too isn’t really any extra work though, so I’d probably go by whether anything else needs doing before May.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 12, 2021)

Thank you,

I have to confess one of the reasons it was so high is that I went to Tenefire with my 2 daughters, we went all inclusive and although I had fresh grilled fish everyday, I over indulged on the carbs! So guilty as charged. So the March reading will still reflect this.
Yes the bloods taken with HbA1c, also measure the other reads.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 12, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My last HbA1c result was done in Jan 2021, it was 102.
> 
> ...



Whilst haemoglobin lives about 3 months, it doesn't all die at once, so at any given time we have older and newer cells in our blood.

Whilst the NHS does tests every three months, the result of an A1c most closely reflects the condition of your blood over the last couple of months, so redoing every couple of months can be useful.

I know of a GP who works with many patients living with T2, and for those adopting a LC diet, he retests at 6 weeks, as that gives an indication of what's going on, and his patients find it very motivational.

If your GP won't agree to an early A1c test, you could do something yourself.  You could use a private testing service, such as MonitorMyHealth (there are others out there too, like Medichecks, Blue Horizon), who run an A1c, from a finger prick test for £29  https://monitormyhealth.org.uk/  For this you collect your blood sample at home and post it off, with results arriving within a day or so of the sample reaching them.

Or you could do one at home, again from a finger prick test.  I have used these tests:  https://millermedicalsupplies.com/d...g/hba1c/a1cnowr-hba1c-whole-blood-tester.html  Although that particular pack contains 10 tests, you can buy packs of 4 tests, but the saving isn't proportional.

With the A1cNow tests, you do those totally in your own home (or wherever you choose to do it), so no post involved.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 12, 2021)

Brill, thank you very much.

Actually, it will be 8 weeks since last HbA1c when I see the GP.

i like the idea of paying for it myself and I think I have read about Haemoglobin not stayng on the blood for 3 months.

Dont want to do it now though, but if GP says no then will look at the options you have given.


----------



## travellor (Feb 12, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> Brill, thank you very much.
> 
> Actually, it will be 8 weeks since last HbA1c when I see the GP.
> 
> ...


Be careful. A Hba1c isn't a fingerprick test. You may find it's a BG test they extrapolate back. Ask how it works.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 12, 2021)

I think it all depends on your surgery and what they allow. 
My surgery does one Hba1c a year at the most. Any more has to be for a specific reason.


----------



## travellor (Feb 12, 2021)

Drummer said:


> I think it all depends on your surgery and what they allow.
> My surgery does one Hba1c a year at the most. Any more has to be for a specific reason.


Mine's good.
I tell them I'm doing stuff to help the diabetes, like diet or exercise, or just pigging out now I'm reversed, they normally chip in to make sure I'm still on track.  Working as a team!


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 13, 2021)

Drummer said:


> I think it all depends on your surgery and what they allow.
> My surgery does one Hba1c a year at the most. Any more has to be for a specific reason.


It's currently once a year and called Diabetic Review, done by GP or DN.

The HbA1c and other blood results are done, feet are checked for circulation/sensitivity and pulse, blood pressure is also checked.

My HbA1c reads have been over 100, so not good news and each year more medication is added to help, but really  the solution. 
I guess I could do with losing some weight (I am 5ft 8, was 81kg, now 77kg and losing) perhaps another 5kg.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 13, 2021)

travellor said:


> Mine's good.
> I tell them I'm doing stuff to help the diabetes, like diet or exercise, or just pigging out now I'm reversed, they normally chip in to make sure I'm still on track.  Working as a team!


That's really good.

We have different GPs and DNs, some of the GP's are qualified but new and after a year of experience move on.

It did not worry me in the past as I worked away from home, but it's different now.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 13, 2021)

travellor said:


> Be careful. A Hba1c isn't a fingerprick test. You may find it's a BG test they extrapolate back. Ask how it works.


Not true, some places offer a hba1c via finger prick testing, my local hospital for one and had them many times and also a lot of hospitals have been sending the tests out this way during the current situation so you might want to research a few things before accusing someone of being wrong


----------



## travellor (Feb 13, 2021)

There are POC Hba1c tests, the preferred method is a venous blood sample.
Whilst others extrapolate back from a BG test.
I'd still ask.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 13, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> Not true, some places offer a hba1c via finger prick testing, my local hospital for one and had them many times and also a lot of hospitals have been sending the tests out this way during the current situation so you might want to research a few things before accusing someone of being wrong


No problem, Travellor, was only trying to help like yourself.

If I dont go to through the GP route then I will look at the options carefully.

The GP one was taken via bloods and the recent one at the Hospital was also done the same.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 13, 2021)

travellor said:


> There are POC Hba1c tests, the preferred method is a venous blood sample.
> Whilst others extrapolate back from a BG test.
> I'd still ask.


Thank you


----------



## Docb (Feb 13, 2021)

If I can mediate in this...  Did a bit of looking up when the subject of finger prick testing for HbA1c was raised previously. The conclusion I came to was that finger prick testing was available and gave a Hba1c value.  Two things struck me.  First it is quite expensive.  Second that the error on the test result is likely to be a bit larger than you might be comfortable with. 

As such it seemed to me that the finger prick Hba1c test is of little value as a home testing option.  You can see it being of use in a hospital where a clinician might want to know in a hurry whether somebodies HbA1c was in the green, amber or red zone.  If they want a number then go to a proper blood sample.

To come back to the OP's question, quite what the optimum interval between HbA1c tests is, is debatable. The longer it is, the more confidence you can have in drawing conclusions on the effects of any changes in diet or medication that have been made.  In the end its down to the pros who are looking after you.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 13, 2021)

Docb said:


> If I can mediate in this...  Did a bit of looking up when the subject of finger prick testing for HbA1c was raised previously. The conclusion I came to was that finger prick testing was available and gave a Hba1c value.  Two things struck me.  First it is quite expensive.  Second that the error on the test result is likely to be a bit larger than you might be comfortable with.
> 
> As such it seemed to me that the finger prick Hba1c test is of little value as a home testing option.  You can see it being of use in a hospital where a clinician might want to know in a hurry whether somebodies HbA1c was in the green, amber or red zone.  If they want a number then go to a proper blood sample.
> 
> To come back to the OP's question, quite what the optimum interval between HbA1c tests is, is debatable. The longer it is, the more confidence you can have in drawing conclusions on the effects of any changes in diet or medication that have been made.  In the end its down to the pros who are looking after you.


Thank you for researching the details and that is really helpful.

I can either ask for it via GP in March or because one was done in the Hospital in early Jan, asking for it early April, so not far away.

However, like I mentioned before I would feel better even if I had an rough idea, 1 very small victory now would be a read under 100.

Yes, the GP wants it at 50, I would have settled for 80 before, but now I can't see why I get not hit 50 in April.

My problem is although the daily reads are  now fine, whenever I go and see the different Consultants and GP, they are only interested in my HbA1c reads, that's all they want to hear, so I am narked off. Its a shame I don't have much patience as 3 months is a long time to wait.


----------



## Maca44 (Feb 13, 2021)

I have just ordered my home HbA1c test kit that goes straight back to the lab, I'm also due one at the GP's but they can't do it until mid March so it will be interesting to see how they compare. 

I will report results back.


----------



## Docb (Feb 13, 2021)

@Newbie777 , it is not surprising that the pros focus on HbA1c if you think about it.  It's a standard test, carried out under standard conditions and  they can monitor progress without having to have to interpret anything.  A string of spot readings taken under non standard conditions needs a bit of nous to interpret and I suspect is a bit beyond some GP's who do not come across such things often.  I well remember taking my graphs to show a GP who looked at them quizzically and said...."I am not very good with graphs".

The real strength of the spot readings is what they tell you. In particular they tell you what ball park you are in and more importantly they give rapid feedback on the effect of different foodstuffs when you are trying to alter diet to get levels down. If they are showing mostly single figures with maybe the odd excursion into the teens then great.  You should be able to look forward to a significant reduction from your HbA1c and 3 months will come round soon enough.

Also something to remember is that there many members on here who have found that dropping glucose levels too quickly introduces its own problems.  On balance it seems a better plan to aim for a steady decline.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 13, 2021)

Docb said:


> @Newbie777 , it is not surprising that the pros focus on HbA1c if you think about it.  It's a standard test, carried out under standard conditions and  they can monitor progress without having to have to interpret anything.  A string of spot readings taken under non standard conditions needs a bit of nous to interpret and I suspect is a bit beyond some GP's who do not come across such things often.  I well remember taking my graphs to show a GP who looked at them quizzically and said...."I am not very good with graphs".
> 
> The real strength of the spot readings is what they tell you. In particular they tell you what ball park you are in and more importantly they give rapid feedback on the effect of different foodstuffs when you are trying to alter diet to get levels down. If they are showing mostly single figures with maybe the odd excursion into the teens then great.  You should be able to look forward to a significant reduction from your HbA1c and 3 months will come round soon enough.
> 
> Also something to remember is that there many members on here who have found that dropping glucose levels too quickly introduces its own problems.  On balance it seems a better plan to aim for a steady decline.


Thank you that makes sense

Since going on low carb on 1st Feb 2021 and also getting rid of 2 X 80mg Glicizide, my BG has been in single figures (once 1 hour after food and it was 10.6).In the past, I think 2 hours after lunchtime they were over 15.0!

Under any other circumstances I would happily wait 3 months. But I have more appointments with eye specialists in March and have nothing to show for it.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 13, 2021)

Maca44 said:


> I have just ordered my home HbA1c test kit that goes straight back to the lab, I'm also due one at the GP's but they can't do it until mid March so it will be interesting to see how they compare.
> 
> I will report results back.


Hi,

Which one did you order?

Thanks


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 13, 2021)

@Docb a rather large amount of my hba1c's have been performed at the hospital via finger prick and compared to labs the numbers are the same from both tests in my experience so I'm unsure why you think that if they want a number then go for a proper blood test, the finger prick sample is put in a machine for analysis right away and gives a pretty accurate number within a few minutes xx


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 13, 2021)

AndBreathe said:


> Whilst haemoglobin lives about 3 months, it doesn't all die at once, so at any given time we have older and newer cells in our blood.
> 
> Whilst the NHS does tests every three months, the result of an A1c most closely reflects the condition of your blood over the last couple of months, so redoing every couple of months can be useful.
> 
> ...


I like the home test and I can only see the 10 or 20 piece kit, which is fine.

Do you how accurate the reads were?

At the moment am working from home, so no issue, but this kit will come very handy when I work from home.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 13, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> @Docb a rather large amount of my hba1c's have been performed at the hospital via finger prick and compared to labs the numbers are the same from both tests in my experience so I'm unsure why you think that if they want a number then go for a proper blood test, the finger prick sample is put in a machine for analysis right away and gives a pretty accurate number within a few minutes xx


I suspect the Hospitals machine is regularly tested and calibrated.(I mean the finger prick one.)


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 13, 2021)

grovesy said:


> I suspect the Hospitals machine is regularly tested and calibrated.(I mean the finger prick one.)


I think there are medical advances, when I go to the Optician they use a big ficked machine to check my eye pressure.

I go to Moorfields or Manchester Eye Hospital and they use a small handheld cordless machine to do the same thing.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 13, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> I think there are medical advances, when I go to the Optician they use a big ficked machine to check my eye pressure.
> 
> I go to Moorfields or Manchester Eye Hospital and they use a small handheld cordless machine to do the same thing.


I would expect an eye hospital to have more advanced than an optician.


----------



## Docb (Feb 13, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> @Docb a rather large amount of my hba1c's have been performed at the hospital via finger prick and compared to labs the numbers are the same from both tests in my experience so I'm unsure why you think that if they want a number then go for a proper blood test, the finger prick sample is put in a machine for analysis right away and gives a pretty accurate number within a few minutes xx



Bit of cross purposes here I think.  My research was confined to the hand held monitors with a test strip like the blood glucose monitor we all know and love.  I did not get as far finding the more sophisticated machines such as those you are familiar with. I can see that something like that would work OK and my comments would not apply.  Thanks for putting me straight!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 13, 2021)

When we adopted the IFCC measurement for HbA1c results, initially the Wolfson unit (they are a separate company now) at B'ham Uni did the QA for the lab machines/methods.  So they took 'whole armfuls of blood' from shedloads of PWD and divided each armful into X100 individual vials (can't remember if it was 300 or 600) and sent them off to individual labs for A1c tests, keeping 2 vials for themselves.  They didn't care what the results were, only that every single one matched the result they got from Vial 1.  If most didn't agree with theirs, but did agree with each other, then they tested Vial 2 (or the lab at the QE hospital did) to make sure theirs was correct before contacting the labs that didn't agree.

When it was just the odd one or two which didn't agree, then they tackled the ones concerned pdq to investigate.  All very interesting!  But, only academically.

No idea about Lab QA day to day.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 13, 2021)

Hello, 

Sorty, I may sound a bit dumb here what is the objective of the exercise and the outcome?

Thank you


----------



## Maca44 (Feb 13, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which one did you order?
> 
> Thanks








						Monitor My Health
					

Monitor My Health. Easy, safe home blood testing service conducted in our own NHS laboratory - results online




					monitormyhealth.org.uk
				




Couldn't tell you if they are any good but I will have my NHS test mid March so will see if they compare.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 13, 2021)

Maca44 said:


> Monitor My Health
> 
> 
> Monitor My Health. Easy, safe home blood testing service conducted in our own NHS laboratory - results online
> ...


Ok good luck


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 13, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> I like the home test and I can only see the 10 or 20 piece kit, which is fine.
> 
> Do you how accurate the reads were?
> 
> At the moment am working from home, so no issue, but this kit will come very handy when I work from home.



I have used a lot of these; mainly from boxes of 10.

When I first tried them, I did one on the same day, at the same time as a hospital clinic blood draw - to compare results.  The results had a difference of 0.1%, which I considered perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 13, 2021)

AndBreathe said:


> I have used a lot of these; mainly from boxes of 10.
> 
> When I first tried them, I did one on the same day, at the same time as a hospital clinic blood draw - to compare results.  The results had a difference of 0.1%, which I considered perfectly acceptable.


Wow, that's accurate.

I am tempted by the price for the 20, a bit annoyed there is some tax, but I guess no shipping costs.

How much are extra 10 to buy please.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 13, 2021)

Docb said:


> If I can mediate in this...  Did a bit of looking up when the subject of finger prick testing for HbA1c was raised previously. The conclusion I came to was that finger prick testing was available and gave a Hba1c value.  Two things struck me.  First it is quite expensive.  Second that the error on the test result is likely to be a bit larger than you might be comfortable with.
> 
> As such it seemed to me that the finger prick Hba1c test is of little value as a home testing option.  You can see it being of use in a hospital where a clinician might want to know in a hurry whether somebodies HbA1c was in the green, amber or red zone.  If they want a number then go to a proper blood sample.
> 
> To come back to the OP's question, quite what the optimum interval between HbA1c tests is, is debatable. The longer it is, the more confidence you can have in drawing conclusions on the effects of any changes in diet or medication that have been made.  In the end its down to the pros who are looking after you.



I'm curious why our feel home A1c testing is without value?

Personally, when I was working on reducing my blood scores, I found it motivational to know my direction of travel - especially as I was spending several months at a time away from the NHS.  The prospect of utilising multiple overseas labs appealed less then utilising a home test, from a globally recognised provider, procured via a reputable medical goods supplier.

As I have stated in another reply, I have calibrated against an NHS lab, and for me it was very close.

Bearing in mind this, from the BMJ:  https://www.bmj.com/content/368/bmj.m149/rr-7  It rather strikes me we have to take a view on all the data that is put in front of us, and standardise our inputs to minimise the likelihood of random variables.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 13, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> I like the home test and I can only see the 10 or 20 piece kit, which is fine.
> 
> Do you how accurate the reads were?
> 
> At the moment am working from home, so no issue, but this kit will come very handy when I work from home.



I should have added, you can also buy packs of 4, but the 4 test option comes in about £70, so pro rata more expensive.  https://home.bhr.co.uk/a1cnowr-self-check-4-test-pack-cardiochek

Personally, because of how haemoglobin works, I wouldn't do tests more frequently than monthly or longer.

In my experience the expiry dates were always long, but you could ask before ordering.  Unused tests should be kept in a fridge of not using them soon.  (Can't recall how long they can be out of the fridge, but for a 10 test kit, fridge it is.)


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 13, 2021)

Maca44 said:


> Monitor My Health
> 
> 
> Monitor My Health. Easy, safe home blood testing service conducted in our own NHS laboratory - results online
> ...


I haven't used MMH for an HbA1c, but do regularly use them for their thyroid service.  

I rate them.  The labs used are the NHS labs at the Exeter Hospital in "quiet hours", so I feel pretty certain their protocols will be robust.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 13, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> Wow, that's accurate.
> 
> I am tempted by the price for the 20, a bit annoyed there is some tax, but I guess no shipping costs.
> 
> How much are extra 10 to buy please.



No idea.  I am their customer; not an agent.

The website should have contact details for enquiries, but I would urge no more than 10 at a time, as it doesn't make sense to use them more than monthly, so you have about a year's worth of tests in a 10-pack.

As the tests not in use very soon need to be kept cool, storing many, many tests just clogs up fridge space.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 13, 2021)

AndBreathe said:


> No idea.  I am their customer; not an agent.
> 
> The website should have contact details for enquiries, but I would urge no more than 10 at a time, as it doesn't make sense to use them more than monthly, so you have about a year's worth of tests in a 10-pack.
> 
> As the tests not in use very soon need to be kept cool, storing many, many tests just clogs up fridge space.


Sorry, my apologies

I was asking if buying 10 was expensive, if they were I would buy the 20 version, but I will check on the website, thank you.

I want to use them initially before the HbA1c at the GPs and then in between future ones this will just give me some direction.

As well as the BG monitor, I have other medical gadgets, including BP monitor, oxygen sensor, temp sensor, ECG tester, heart rate monitor etc so don't mind buying technology that will help me.

I will also fimd out if there is an expiry date, which may also make a difference.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 13, 2021)

AndBreathe said:


> I should have added, you can also buy packs of 4, but the 4 test option comes in about £70, so pro rata more expensive.  https://home.bhr.co.uk/a1cnowr-self-check-4-test-pack-cardiochek
> 
> Personally, because of how haemoglobin works, I wouldn't do tests more frequently than monthly or longer.
> 
> In my experience the expiry dates were always long, but you could ask before ordering.  Unused tests should be kept in a fridge of not using them soon.  (Can't recall how long they can be out of the fridge, but for a 10 test kit, fridge it is.)


Sorry just read this post now.

Ok great thank you.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 13, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> Sorry, my apologies
> 
> I was asking if buying 10 was expensive, if they were I would buy the 20 version, but I will check on the website, thank you.
> 
> ...


No worries.  I'd just urge you to consider how often you would be doing these tests, so as to get the best value, versus storage, versus practical aspects.

There is always an expiry date.  My point was not to purchase, say, a 10 test pack, with only 5 months left before expiry, then find you have out of date tests, which may, or may not work.

(Bearing in mind how the "meter" and tests work together, I'd be inclined to think they would not stop working, but a test being out of date may make it less accurate, but I speculate.)


----------



## helli (Feb 14, 2021)

Another slightly tangeni thought.
The limitation of finger prick tests on seeing progress is that you don't know what is happening between tests. This is why HB1Ac has value - it shows the average over 3 months 
Instead of focusing on Hb1aC, there are other ways of finding out what happens between pricks. For example, you could get a Libre sensor. Over 2 weeks, you can see what is happening to your blood sugars all the time. Libre uses this to estimate a Hb1Ac. I don't know how accurate that is but it is an indication.
And, the value of continuous monitoring is you can see the impact of different foods. The test 2 hours after may miss the peak but the sensor doesn't.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 14, 2021)

AndBreathe said:


> No worries.  I'd just urge you to consider how often you would be doing these tests, so as to get the best value, versus storage, versus practical aspects.
> 
> There is always an expiry date.  My point was not to purchase, say, a 10 test pack, with only 5 months left before expiry, then find you have out of date tests, which may, or may not work.
> 
> (Bearing in mind how the "meter" and tests work together, I'd be inclined to think they would not stop working, but a test being out of date may make it less accurate, but I speculate.)


Thank you and I agree that makes sense.

Yes I need to look at this in a bit more detail.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 14, 2021)

helli said:


> Another slightly tangeni thought.
> The limitation of finger prick tests on seeing progress is that you don't know what is happening between tests. This is why HB1Ac has value - it shows the average over 3 months
> Instead of focusing on Hb1aC, there are other ways of finding out what happens between pricks. For example, you could get a Libre sensor. Over 2 weeks, you can see what is happening to your blood sugars all the time. Libre uses this to estimate a Hb1Ac. I don't know how accurate that is but it is an indication.
> And, the value of continuous monitoring is you can see the impact of different foods. The test 2 hours after may miss the peak but the sensor doesn't.


For me despite using a Libre for 18 months, the HBA1C estimation has been least  6 points lower , than each of the actual lab HBA1C tests I have had in that time. I also have found the same with the mySugr app HBA1C estimation.


----------



## helli (Feb 14, 2021)

grovesy said:


> For me despite using a Libre for 18 months, the HBA1C estimation has been least  6 points lower , than each of the actual lab HBA1C tests I have had in that tiime


Whilst that is disappointing, if you check hba1c with the Libre over time, it is a method to check progress.
It may not be the same values as lab ones but if the Libre values are going down, your lab values should be heading in the right direction,

With Type 1 (yes, I know the OP does not have Type 1), there is a slow movement away from hba1c towards Time In Range (TIR) as a useful measurement. This is where there is value in knowing the impact of various foods and activities.

I don’t know if Type 2 will follow suit.

I will step away from the thread now as I do not want to derail it.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 14, 2021)

helli said:


> Another slightly tangeni thought.
> The limitation of finger prick tests on seeing progress is that you don't know what is happening between tests. This is why HB1Ac has value - it shows the average over 3 months
> Instead of focusing on Hb1aC, there are other ways of finding out what happens between pricks. For example, you could get a Libre sensor. Over 2 weeks, you can see what is happening to your blood sugars all the time. Libre uses this to estimate a Hb1Ac. I don't know how accurate that is but it is an indication.
> And, the value of continuous monitoring is you can see the impact of different foods. The test 2 hours after may miss the peak but the sensor doesn't.


Yes I was looking at that a few weeks ago as my reads were not consistent, but then started the low carb diet and then went hypo.Stopped Glicizide (160mg), for me now no longer a risk of going hypo, also reads have been consistently within the limits.

I still have my regular exercise to do and this will help further my BG levels-  will not be surprised if my Metformin intake will also be reduced from the 2000mg per day.

My priority is to focus on the HbA1c asap and I just wanted some direction, in the future will not be testing BG as much (once a day) unless I have been eating something new or gone a bit excessive on some carbs, but will just rely on HbA1c every 3 months or longer.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 14, 2021)

grovesy said:


> For me despite using a Libre for 18 months, the HBA1C estimation has been least  6 points lower , than each of the actual lab HBA1C tests I have had in that time. I also have found the same with the mySugr app HBA1C estimation.


Oh, I think the Libre is good for type 1 diabetics and those on insulin and also for those who are new or have big BG reads or spikes.

I wouldnt want to use it for HBc1A as I do need something a bit more reliable ( or accurate).

If I am not wrong aren't the sensors are quite expensive too.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 14, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> Oh, I think the Libre is good for type 1 diabetics and those on insulin and also for those who are new or have big BG reads or spikes.
> 
> I wouldnt want to use it for HBc1A as I do need something a bit more reliable ( or accurate).
> 
> If I am not wrong aren't the sensors are quite expensive too.


I don't use for a HBA1C , it is just one the many bits of information it gives from the information it collects. They collect information over the full 24 hours not just snap shots.
Not alot more expensive than using some of the more test strips that cost over £20 for a pot of 50.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 14, 2021)

Oh ok that make sense. 

Although, I get my TEE2 BG test strips from the GP, these are for 50 every 2 months, but I have spotted some on eBay for £9.99, so will buy a few myself as they come handy.

Initially, I was very interested  a few weeks ago, but at the moment I dont think I will need it now.


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 14, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> Oh ok that make sense.
> 
> Although, I get my TEE2 BG test strips from the GP, these are for 50 every 2 months, but I have spotted some on eBay for £9.99, so will buy a few myself as they come handy.
> 
> Initially, I was very interested  a few weeks ago, but at the moment I dont think I will need it now.


I think Amazon are £8 for 50


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 14, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> Oh ok that make sense.
> 
> Although, I get my TEE2 BG test strips from the GP, these are for 50 every 2 months, but I have spotted some on eBay for £9.99, so will buy a few myself as they come handy.
> 
> Initially, I was very interested  a few weeks ago, but at the moment I dont think I will need it now.



If you go directly to the distributor, you could build a relationship with them.  

I don't routinely use the Tee2 myself, but I know others who do, and receive good service from Spirit:  https://shop.spirit-health.co.uk/products/tee2-strips?variant=19264018645049


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 14, 2021)

grovesy said:


> For me despite using a Libre for 18 months, the HBA1C estimation has been least  6 points lower , than each of the actual lab HBA1C tests I have had in that time. I also have found the same with the mySugr app HBA1C estimation.



Grovesy, my finger prick and Libre averages are always well adrift of my A1c scores.  I now tend to look on them separately, in that I expect to see x, or y behaviour of day -to-day testing, which likely equates to an A1c of a or b.

Provided I trundle along in my running ranges, I'm fine with it.

It's something to do with rates of turnover of haemoglobin cells, and not something I can influence, so, for me, it is what it is.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 14, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> I think Amazon are £8 for 50


That's cheap, thank you


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 14, 2021)

AndBreathe said:


> If you go directly to the distributor, you could build a relationship with them.
> 
> I don't routinely use the Tee2 myself, but I know others who do, and receive good service from Spirit:  https://shop.spirit-health.co.uk/products/tee2-strips?variant=19264018645049


Ok great, thank you.I will have a few options now.

A few GP surgeries decided to save money via Procurement and issued the TEE2 BG monitor, before then I was using Advantix? The strips for these were expensive from Boots, also you had to use a new chip for it to work.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 14, 2021)

AndBreathe said:


> Grovesy, my finger prick and Libre averages are always well adrift of my A1c scores.  I now tend to look on them separately, in that I expect to see x, or y behaviour of day -to-day testing, which likely equates to an A1c of a or b.
> 
> Provided I trundle along in my running ranges, I'm fine with it.
> 
> It's something to do with rates of turnover of haemoglobin cells, and not something I can influence, so, for me, it is what it is.


Exactly.


----------

